# Looking for Smokey, Lenham Kent



## Fern & Harry (20 April 2012)

Smokey was recently sold to Kent as a light hack/companion. He has ongoing lameness issues that need to be carefully managed, this was fully discussed with his purchaser who had previous experience of the condition. Within a couple of days arriving in his new home he was apparantly assessed by two Vets and his lameness was deemed to be so severe that he needed to be pts.

His previous Owner was understandaby devastated and made arrangements for him to be returned and the new Owner reimbursed/refunded. His travelling costs were paid up front and arrangements for delivery dates, times etc confirmed.

It then came to light that Smokey was being advertised on Horsemart for three times his original price with no mention of his limited use. He was advertised as a bombproof family horse, suitable for a novice!. His return home was subsequently cancelled in a brief telephone call advising that Smokey had been sold elsewhere.

We are very concerned that Smokeys new owners may not be aware of his recurring lameness due to spavin, he has been receiving ongoing veterinary care for the last two years.

If anyone has any information of him I would really appreciate it if you would pm me as this was a very sad sale and we need to know that he is okay or otherwise.

Smokey is a 16.2 piebald irish draught cross. He is mainly black with four white feet/legs. He has a distinct white flash on the shoulder on his near side.


----------



## BethH (20 April 2012)

Hi Have you any photos, my riding instructor Mandy Lawrence knows most yards in the Lenham area, I will ask her to have a look at your post so she can keep her eyes open, are you able to mention the yard in Lenham he went to, pm me if you would prefer.  I hope you find him, it is so disheartening reading so many posts about buyers who lie about the future of the horse they are purchasing, it makes me despair about human nature.

Also it is worth looking at the tackroom frolics forum and maybe posting on there, it is kent based and has quite a few subscribers someone may have come across him.


----------



## Fern & Harry (20 April 2012)

Thank you for your help Beth, I have uploaded one photo to my album but I am still trying to work out how to add it to the thread, doh!. I will try and add further photos later. Will pm you too . Just realised his picture is now my avatar, lol. It shows his distinctive shoulder patch.


----------



## Bobby Boy (20 April 2012)

No help I'm afraid but he's a lovely looking boy that should be easy to spot

Try pasting the img code into your post from your album on here


----------



## Cuffey (20 April 2012)




----------



## Cuffey (20 April 2012)

The Horsemart advert

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...oss&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=firefox-a

The seller appears to be a business
No idea if the money for transport etc was re-imbursed--if not please seek legal help


----------



## Fern & Harry (20 April 2012)

Thank you very much for that Cuffey, much appreciated


----------



## Summer2012 (21 April 2012)

Lots of people involved now. It shouldn't be to long hopefully. thanks Chuffy for posting the ad.


----------



## Joeb21 (24 April 2012)

This horse was on FB last week ! Think he was being sold from Lenham , Kent. will try and find it for you !


----------



## Joeb21 (24 April 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003739967327#!/profile.php?id=100003739967327


----------



## Joeb21 (24 April 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...89284096.10321.100003739967327&type=1&theater


----------



## cally6008 (24 April 2012)

Kent Horsey Sales

All Rounder horse - 10 yrs 16.2 hh Piebald - Kent
Irish Draught X
Bomproof family horse, been there done it and got the t-shirt. ideal for novice rider. Never spooks with hack over motorway and high speed railway links bridges. snaffle mouth, comfortable ride, has done all RC activities. no vices,
£1500
07989 149709
Share · April 16 

Miles Transport is associated with that phone number.
Posted details in case photo gets removed.


----------



## Joeb21 (25 April 2012)

I was talking too someone today about keeping an eye out for Smokey as were local to Lenham, and was told that these people trade in horses (part time) Thought i would let you know!


----------



## SpruceRI (25 April 2012)

According to a young lady on the FB page, Smokey has been sold.... today (unless he failed the vetting) (


----------



## PollyP (25 April 2012)

Hayley-Cony May Nope, he has been sold x
38 minutes ago
Hayley-Cony May Unless he'd failed a vetting? But as far as I knew he had been sold to the first people that tried him x
37 minutes ago


Pasted from FB, contact this girl! 

Hope he is found x


----------



## Joeb21 (30 April 2012)

Have you found Smokey yet ???


----------



## Fern & Harry (1 May 2012)

Smokey is home   

Thank you all for your help and support looking for Smokey. He returned home yesterday and is chilling in his paddock. He will now have a pampered  retirement.

All the pm's we received on this and another horse forum meant that we were able to keep track of him and negotiate his return.

We are very grateful and thank you from Smokey too


----------



## BethH (1 May 2012)

Am so pleased for you, congratulations, here's to Smokey having a long and happy retirement!


----------



## Purple Duck (1 May 2012)

Fern & Harry said:



			Smokey is home   

Thank you all for your help and support looking for Smokey. He returned home yesterday and is chilling in his paddock. He will now have a pampered  retirement.

All the pm's we received on this and another horse forum meant that we were able to keep track of him and negotiate his return.

We are very grateful and thank you from Smokey too 

Click to expand...

YIPPEE!!!!!!!
I am SO Pleased for you!!
Congratulations- although I think this probably isnt the best word!!!
xXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## Joeb21 (2 May 2012)

Very pleased that you got him back !


----------



## Fern & Harry (3 May 2012)

There is a new picture in my album of Smokey back home with us. Its beyond my pc skills to add the picture to this post, lol


----------



## Mypinkpony (10 July 2012)

Hi just found this thread! this lady who sold Smokey is the one i just posted about in Advice on a mis sold horse - help please. In the thread hayley cony may is 'my friend' i talk about, she's just sold her a broodmare not to be ridden as her eventer!! please let me know how you solved this, we have tracked down the original owner and shelley brought her as a broodmare then sold her to hayley 2 days later! Hayley wanted to buy smokey, but he sold so she rang her with this new horse!!


----------



## sarahjbrogan (11 July 2012)

congratulations- so pleased for you, he is a stunner! x


----------

